# Criss-cross the Netherlands



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vianen, Utrecht*

About 19,500 inhabitants.


114263836


114263831


114230818


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sint Anna ter Muiden, Zeeland*

About 50 inhabitants.


114358431


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos as always from Netherlands :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vollenhove, Overijssel*

About 4,200 inhabitants.


121599778


121599782


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful places, and very nice pictures of them kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ravenstein, North Brabant*

About 3,500 inhabitants.


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant 


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem, Gelderland*

About 11,900 inhabitants.


Hattem, Gelderland 


Hattem, Gelderland


Hattem, Gelderland


Hattem, Gelderland


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! charming towns kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam, North Holland*

About 849,500 inhabitants.


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giethoorn, Overijssel*

About 2,600 inhabitants.


Giethoorn, Overijssel 


Giethoorn, Overijssel


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful Amsterdam! I especially like that atmospheric one of the tall houses and the row of bikes by the narrow canal.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dreischor, Zeeland*

About 990 inhabitants.


Dreischor, Zeeland 


Dreischor, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gramsbergen, Overijssel*

About 3,100 inhabitants.


Gramsbergen, Overijssel 


Gramsbergen, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem, North Holland*

About 158,500 inhabitants.


Haarlem, North Holland 


Haarlem, North Holland


Haarlem, North Holland 


Haarlem, North Holland


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Many beautiful towns! What a wonderful country!
Great photos too! Thank you Hart van Zeeland.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drentsche Aa National Park, Drenthe*


Drentsche Aa 


Drentsche Aa 


Drentsche Aa 


Drentsche Aa 


Drentsche Aa


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warffum, Groningen*

About 2,300 inhabitants.


Warffum, Groningen 


Warffum, Groningen


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome, very nice updates kay:


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

So many beautiful towns and cities in a small area! I especially love those towns crossed by those channels.

Cheers


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague, South Holland*

About 525,000 inhabitants.


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland 


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland 


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bronkhorst, Gelderland*

About 160 inhabitants.


Bronkhorst, Gelderland


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Amazing pictures! kay: I especially love 5 and 8


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hasselt, Overijssel*

About 7,000 inhabitants.


Hasselt, Overijssel 


Hasselt, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zak van Zuid-Beveland, Zeeland*


Zak van Zuid-Beveland


Zak van Zuid-Beveland


Zak van Zuid-Beveland 


Zak van Zuid-Beveland 


Zak van Zuid-Beveland


Zak van Zuid-Beveland


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

I remember Draaischor, it's really unique with the round square around the church


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A beautifully varied set, Hart.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeuwarden, Friesland*

About 96,000 inhabitants.


Leeuwarden, Friesland


Leeuwarden, Friesland 


Leeuwarden, Friesland 


Leeuwarden, Friesland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naaldwijk, South Holland*

About 19,000 inhabitants.


Naaldwijk, Zuid-Holland 


Naaldwijk, Zuid-Holland


Naaldwijk, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

All that beautiful villages and cities! The Hague is my favorite Dutch city, visited it twice, relaxing!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hernen Castle, Gelderland*


Kasteel Hernen, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steenwijk, Overijssel*

About 18,700 inhabitants.


Steenwijk, Overijssel


Steenwijk, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Assen, Drenthe*

About 67,000 inhabitants.


Assen, Drenthe 


Assen, Drenthe 


Assen, Drenthe


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgh-Haamstede, Zeeland*

About 4,200 inhabitants.


Burgh-Haamstede, Zeeland 


Burgh-Haamstede, Zeeland 


Burgh-Haamstede, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen op Zoom, North Brabant*

About 53,000 inhabitants.


Bergen op Zoom, Noord-Brabant


Bergen op Zoom, Noord-Brabant 


Bergen op Zoom, Noord-Brabant 


Bergen op Zoom, Noord-Brabant


Bergen op Zoom, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Weert, Limburg*

About 40,000 inhabitants.


Weert, Limburg


Weert, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oud-Sabbinge, Zeeland*

About 220 inhabitants.


Oud-Sabbinge, Zeeland 


Oud-Sabbinge, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doorwerth Castle, Gelderland*


Kasteel Doorwerth, Gelderland


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful country!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apeldoorn, Gelderland*

About 146,000 inhabitants.


Apeldoorn, Gelderland


Apeldoorn, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

^ There's always something to look forward to.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monnickendam, North Holland*

About 10,000 inhabitants.


Monnickendam, Noord-Holland 


Monnickendam, Noord-Holland 


Monnickendam, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batenburg, Gelderland*

About 650 inhabitants.


Batenburg, Gelderland 


Batenburg, Gelderland


Batenburg, Gelderland 


Batenburg, Gelderland


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very beautiful images of Netherlands :applause:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heusden, North Brabant*

About 1,500 inhabitants.


Heusden, Noord-Brabant


Heusden, Noord-Brabant 


Heusden, Noord-Brabant 


Heusden, Noord-Brabant 


Heusden, Noord-Brabant 


Heusden, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Rijp, North Holland*

About 4,000 inhabitants.


De Rijp, Noord-Holland


De Rijp, Noord-Holland


De Rijp, Noord-Holland


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I must admit, you have very beautiful and well maintained cities and villages. Thanks for the photos! I'm sure it's real pleasure to live in The Netherlands.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oldenzaal, Overijssel*

About 32,100 inhabitants.


Oldenzaal, Overijssel 


Oldenzaal, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drouwenerzand, Drenthe*


Drouwenerzand, Drenthe 


Drouwenerzand, Drenthe


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eygelshoven, Limburg*

About 2,200 inhabitants.


Eygelshoven, Limburg 


Eygelshoven, Limburg


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

That is very nice to discover so many different place of Netherland ! kay: great thread :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eijsden, Limburg*

About 4,400 inhabitants.


Eijsden, Limburg


Eijsden, Limburg 


Eijsden, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biggekerke, Zeeland*

About 900 inhabitants.


Biggekerke, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ossendrecht, North Brabant*

About 5,200 inhabitants.


Ossendrecht, Noord-Brabant


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Remains of Brederode Castle, North Holland*


Ruïne kasteel Brederode, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland (2)*

About 635,000 inhabitants.


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

WOW, beautiful pictures!
Rotterdam is gorgeous!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waardenburg, Gelderland*

About 2,400 inhabitants.


Waardenburg, Gelderland 


Waardenburg, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leur, Gelderland*

About 130 inhabitants.


Leur, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*

About 27,500 inhabitants.


Goes, Zeeland 


Goes, Zeeland 


Goes, Zeeland 


Goes, Zeeland 


Goes, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kedichem, South Holland*

About 900 inhabitants.


Kedichem, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groede, Zeeland*

About 1,000 inhabitants.


Groede, Zeeland


P1120287


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tienhoven, South Holland*

About 750 inhabitants.


114137555


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadzand, Zeeland*

About 800 inhabitants.


P1120258 


P1120253


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ameide, South Holland*

About 3,100 inhabitants.


Ameide, Zuid-Holland 


Ameide, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delden, Overijssel*

About 7,100 inhabitants.


Delden, Overijssel 


Delden, Overijssel


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice photos! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

charming little towns with lovely architecture and yes, the windmills.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kloetinge, Zeeland*

About 3,200 inhabitants.


Kloetinge, Zeeland 


Kloetinge, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broek in Waterland, North Holland*

About 2,400 inhabitants.


Broek in Waterland, Noord-Holland 


Broek in Waterland, Noord-Holland 


Broek in Waterland, Noord-Holland 


Broek in Waterland, Noord-Holland


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

many lovely towns :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Dutch towns and villages are so much cozier than most Flemish _concrete & asphalt_ places!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful restful images!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, very nice towns; well done :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Däölkesberg, Limburg*


Däölkesberg. Limburg


Däölkesberg, Limburg 


Däölkesberg, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marken, North Holland*

About 1,800 inhabitants.


Marken, Noord-Holland 


Marken, Noord-Holland 


Marken, Noord-Holland


Marken, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schiedam, South Holland*

About 77,200 inhabitants.


Schiedam, Zuid-Holland 


Schiedam, Zuid-Holland 


Schiedam, Zuid-Holland 


Schiedam, Zuid-Holland 


Schiedam, Zuid-Holland 


Schiedam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again very nice updates from Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schaloen Castle, Limburg*


Kasteel Schaloen, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer, Overijssel*

About 81,000 inhabitants.


Deventer, Overijssel


Deventer, Overijssel 


Deventer, Overijssel


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Particularly love 182/2, Hart! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Splendid views, with awesome building! :applause: very nice thread


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht, South Holland*

About 118,500 inhabitants.


Dordrecht, Zuid-Holland


Dordrecht, Zuid-Holland


Dordrecht, Zuid-Holland 


Dordrecht, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Workum, Friesland*

About 4,400 inhabitants.


Workum, Friesland 


Workum, Friesland


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

The first pic on #186 is wonderful, so charming kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Dordrecht, yet another fine Dutch city I need to discover!....


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zutphen, Gelderland*

About 39,000 inhabitants.


Zutphen, Gelderland


Zutphen, Gelderland 


Zutphen, Gelderland 


Zutphen, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rolde, Drenthe*

About 4,000 inhabitants.


Rolde, Drenthe


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nisse, Zeeland*

About 600 inhabitants.


Nisse, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vlaardingen, South Holland*

About 71,900 inhabitants.


Vlaardingen, Zuid-Holland 


Vlaardingen, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem, Gelderland*

About 154,000 inhabitants.


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland


Arnhem, Gelderland


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland


Arnhem, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ootmarsum, Overijssel*

About 4,500 inhabitants.


Ootmarsum, Overijssel 


Ootmarsum, Overijssel 


Ootmarsum, Overijssel


Ootmarsum, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem, North Holland (2)*


Haarlem, Noord-Holland


Haarlem, Noord-Holland 


Haarlem, Noord-Holland


Haarlem, Noord-Holland


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

You really took pictures of every city and town in the Netherlands? Great job, love it! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pictures of a beautiful country, Hart! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kampen, Overijssel*

About 35,500 inhabitants.


Kampen, Overijssel 


Kampen, Overijssel


Kampen, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiel, Gelderland*

About 41,700 inhabitants.


Tiel, Gelderland 


Tiel, Gelderland


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome patrimony, great pictures Hart!!!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Such a beautiful two-towered gateway in Kampen, Hart!


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Have you made pics of other "terpen" in Groningen or Fryslân?


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montfoort, Utrecht*

About 8,000 inhabitants.


Montfoort, Utrecht 


Montfoort, Utrecht


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zwolle, Overijssel*

About 125,000 inhabitants.


Zwolle, Overijssel 


Zwolle, Overijssel


Zwolle, Overijssel


----------



## rodcuervo (Jun 7, 2011)

the country with the most beautiful small villages in the world


----------



## rodcuervo (Jun 7, 2011)

If reincarnation exists, I know where I would like to be born again


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geertruidenberg, North Brabant*

About 7,000 inhabitants.


Geertruidenberg, Noord-Brabant 


Geertruidenberg, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schagen, North Holland*

About 18,000 inhabitants.


Schagen, Noord-Holland 


Schagen, Noord-Holland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always very nice photos from Holland


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Delightful! I see that many of the old fortified towers have become private homes? For example, picture 1, post 203.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venlo, Limburg*

About 37,500 inhabitants.


Venlo, Limburg


Venlo, Limburg 


Venlo, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Driel, Gelderland*

About 4,300 inhabitants.


Driel, Gelderland


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great photos kay:

Spectacular contrast: https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4193/34610595855_15fc87feaf_o.jpg


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful photos and nice place as well.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#208/2, great tower at the left, #212 very fine pic, Hart! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wemeldinge, Zeeland*

About 3,200 inhabitants.


Wemeldinge, Zeeland


Wemeldinge, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baflo, Groningen*

About 1,700 inhabitants.


Baflo, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Klundert, North Brabant*

About 5,800 inhabitants.


Klundert, Noord-Brabant


Klundert, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delft, South Holland*

About 101,000 inhabitants.


Delft, Zuid-Holland


Delft, Zuid-Holland


Delft, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaandam, North Holland*

About 75,000 inhabitants.


Zaandam, Noord-Holland


Zaandam, Noord-Holland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning updates! Very clean cities! Particularly, I love the contrasts old/new


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leerdam, South Holland*

About 20,000 inhabitants.


Leerdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sittard, Limburg*

About 37,500 inhabitants.


Sittard, Limburg


Sittard, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halsteren, North Brabant*

About 13,000 inhabitants.


Halsteren, Noord-Brabant


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#225: Wonderful with that dark wine red accents! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland (3)*


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heteren, Gelderland*

About 5,200 inhabitants.


Heteren, Gelderland


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful update, and a nice way of introducing these smaller cities which are unknown to me -
they are interestingly nice in architecture and neat.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hulst, Zeeland*

About 10,700 inhabitants.


Hulst, Zeeland 


Hulst, Zeeland 


Hulst, Zeeland


Hulst, Zeeland 


Hulst, Zeeland 


Hulst, Zeeland 


Hulst, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zevenbergen, North Brabant*

About 14,200 inhabitants.


Zevenbergen, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brouwershaven, Zeeland*

About 1,400 inhabitants.


Brouwershaven, Zeeland 


Brouwershaven, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zoutkamp, Groningen*

About 1,200 inhabitants.


Zoutkamp, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Renesse, Zeeland*

About 1,550 inhabitants.


Renesse, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*IJsselstein, Utrecht*

About 34,000 inhabitants.


IJsselstein, Utrecht 


IJsselstein, Utrecht


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Particularly love this, it's such a homely corner... kay:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> About 14,200 inhabitants.
> 
> 
> Zevenbergen, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doesburg, Gelderland*

About 11,400 inhabitants.


Doesburg, Gelderland


Doesburg, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*IJlst, Friesland*

About 3,200 inhabitants.


IJlst, Friesland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'t Munnikenhof Castle, Zeeland*


Kasteel Munnikenhof, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Voorburg, South Holland*

About 40,000 inhabitants.


Voorburg, Zuid-Holland


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo update, I love showing you these beautiful towns with their distict characters.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meerssen, Limburg*

About 5,800 inhabitants.


Meerssen, Limburg


Meerssen, Limburg


Meerssen, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oudewater, Utrecht*

About 6,700 inhabitants.


Oudewater, Utrecht


Oudewater, Utrecht


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

So many awesome pictures, very nice thread kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veere, Zeeland*

About 1,700 inhabitants.


Veere, Zeeland 


Veere, Zeeland


Veere, Zeeland 


Veere, Zeeland 


Veere, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schellinkhout, North Holland*

About 830 inhabitants.


Schellinkhout, Noord-Holland


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

It's amazing! So many little places and they are all so beautiful.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oudenbosch, North Brabant*

About 12,500 inhabitants.


Oudenbosch, Noord-Brabant


Oudenbosch, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Susteren, Limburg*

About 7,400 inhabitants.


Susteren, Limburg 


Susteren, Limburg


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

All beautiful, Hart, but my favourite is the one of the peaceful canal and church at Oudewater.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the contrast between the white church and the dark building at the
left side of the pic (Oudenbosch), and the old church of Susteren! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again wonderful, very nice photos


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely! cities and towns are really neat well maintained.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scherpenisse, Zeeland*

About 1,700 inhabitants.


Scherpenisse, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doorwerth Castle, Gelderland (2)*


Kasteel Doorwerth, Gelderland


Kasteel Doorwerth, Gelderland


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

You have so many nice castles...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting and lovely updates, Hart! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wouw, North Brabant*

About 4,800 inhabitants.


Wouw, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zutphen, Gelderland (2)*


Zutphen, Gelderland 


Zutphen, Gelderland 


Zutphen, Gelderland 


Zutphen, Gelderland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, Hart! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winterswijk, Gelderland*

About 23,600 inhabitants.


Winterswijk, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht, South Holland (2)*


Dordrecht, Zuid-Holland


Dordrecht, Zuid-Holland 


Dordrecht, Zuid-Holland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love Dordrecht, pic 2 and 3! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, amazing, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen, Groningen (2)*


Groningen, Groningen


Groningen, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noordgouwe, Zeeland*

About 750 inhabitants.


Noordgouwe, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gellicum, Gelderland*

About 300 inhabitants.


Gellicum, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eindhoven, North Brabant*

About 227,000 inhabitants.


Eindhoven, Noord-Brabant


Eindhoven, Noord-Brabant


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the intimacy of the waterside houses in post 302.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wijk bij Duurstede, Utrecht*

About 17,400 inhabitants.


Wijk bij Duurstede, Utrecht 


Wijk bij Duurstede, Utrecht 


Wijk bij Duurstede , Utrecht


Wijk bij Duurstede, Utrecht


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dwingeloo, Drenthe*

About 2,400 inhabitants.


Dwingeloo, Drenthe


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice as always and thanks for featuring bigger cities like Utrecht, Eindhoven and Groningen.
and I particularly like that row of beautiful houses in Dordtrecht (last photo).


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ovezande, Zeeland*

About 1,200 inhabitants.


Ovezande. Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oisterwijkse bossen & vennen, North Brabant*


Oisterwijkse bossen & vennen, Noord-Brabant 


Oisterwijkse bossen & vennen, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borssele, Zeeland*

About 1,500 inhabitants.


Borssele, Zeeland


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What is that concrete street structure a couple of sets up? A metro entrance?


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borculo, Gelderland*

About 10,600 inhabitants.


Borculo, Gelderland


Borculo, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Den Haag, South Holland (2)*


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland


Den Haag , Zuid-Holland 


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland 


Den Haag, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> I may have said it before, but wow, is there anywhere in the country you haven't been?


Well, I have to go to Friesland en Drenthe more often. 



openlyJane said:


> What is that concrete street structure a couple of sets up? A metro entrance?


It's the entrance of a bicycle storage.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely updates. Love The Hague by sunset.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely! kay:

I must confess, I have a weakness for round buildings or parts of buildings -
short, for everything that looks somehow like a tower.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem, Gelderland*


Hattem, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monnickendam, North Holland*


Monnickendam, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eversdijk, Zeeland*


Eversdijk, Zeeland


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice and neat places.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates again, Hart! kay:

It must be nice to find eternal rest under this old beech we see in the last pic!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delft, South Holland*


Delft, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcen, Limburg*


Arcen, Limburg


Arcen, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haamstede Castle, Zeeland*


Kasteel Haamstede, Zeeland


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful as always, Hart! Is that church tower in Delft really leaning, or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great sets, especially this last photo of the castle and its reflection in the water is very beautiful!


----------



## z0nnebril (May 2, 2010)

Why-Why said:


> Is that church tower in Delft really leaning, or is it an optical illusion?


It's really leaning! 



> The Oude Kerk (Old Church), nicknamed Oude Jan ("Old John") and Scheve Jan ("Skewed John"), is a Gothic Protestant church in the old city center of Delft, the Netherlands. Its most recognizable feature is a 75-meter-high brick tower that leans about two meters from the vertical.
> 
> During its construction the foundations were not strong enough to support the building, and the church began to lean. As work continued, the builders tried to compensate for its lean on each layer of the tower, but to this day only the four turrets at the top are truly vertical. It is possible that the course of the adjacent canal had to be shifted slightly to make room for the tower, leaving an unstable foundation that caused the tilt.


Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rechteren Castle, Overijssel*


Rechteren Castle, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sint Anthoniepolder, South Holland*


Sint Anthoniepolder, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wormer, North Holland*


Wormer, Noord-Holland 


Wormer, Noord-Holland


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Wow! What a great building. Never saw or heard of it before...



> During its construction the foundations were not strong enough to support the building, and the church began to lean. As work continued, the builders tried to compensate for its lean on each layer of the tower, but to this day only the four turrets at the top are truly vertical. It is possible that the course of the adjacent canal had to be shifted slightly to make room for the tower, leaving an unstable foundation that caused the tilt.


Strange they've continued building higher and higher...:nuts:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice glance on the Netherlands :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaandam, North Holland*


Zaandam, Noord-Holland 


Zaandam, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam, North Holland*


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

OMG!

beautiful update :applause:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nederrijn River, Gelderland*


De Nederrijn


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gennep, Limburg*


Gennep, Limburg


Gennep, Limburg 


Gennep, Limburg 


Gennep, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nijmegen, Gelderland*


Nijmegen, Gelderland 


Nijmegen, Gelderland


Nijmegen, Gelderland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the townhall of Gennep, and beautiful market place and old church
in Nijmegen, Hart! kay:

The Netherlands have many treasures!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breda, North Brabant*


Breda, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broekhuizen, Limburg*


Broekhuizen, Limburg


Broekhuizen, Limburg 


Broekhuizen, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcen, Limburg*


Arcen, Limburg 


Arcen, Limburg


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

What a lovely composition on your Page 6:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> About 200 inhabitants.
> 
> 
> Dieden, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

So perfect that looks like a historical toy in a museum of miniatures (from Page 6 too):



Hart van Zeeland said:


> About 500 inhabitants.
> 
> 
> Kattendijke, Zeeland


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful updates kay:.

Genep and Nijmegen look very pleasant cites, with nice historical buildings

402/4 is my favorite! The woodbridge over deep green grass and the church in back ground. Very atmospheric :applause:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

cool shots and loving those old designed buildings.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice! there's always that charm that one can see in these small, mid and big cities of this country. lovely photos indeed.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schipluiden, South Holland*


Schipluiden, Zuid-Holland 


Schipluiden, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schoonhoven, South Holland*


Schoonhoven, Zuid-Holland

Schoonhoven, Zuid-Holland


Schoonhoven, Zuid-Holland 


Schoonhoven, Zuid-Holland


Schoonhoven, Zuid-Holland


Schoonhoven, Zuid-Holland 


Schoonhoven, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maassluis, South Holland*


Maassluis, Zuid-Holland 


Maassluis, Zuid-Holland


Maassluis, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice places kay: my favorite


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice, as usual!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katwijk aan Zee, South Holland*


Katwijk aan Zee, Zuid-Holland 


Katwijk aan Zee, Zuid-Holland 


Katwijk aan Zee, Zuid-Holland


Katwijk aan Zee, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nieuwpoort, South Holland*


Nieuwpoort, Zuid-Holland 


Nieuwpoort, Zuid-Holland 


Nieuwpoort, Zuid-Holland


Nieuwpoort, Zuid-Holland 


Nieuwpoort, Zuid-Holland


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely, I'm always fascinated with those old and varied architectural designs.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful last pic! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

every town or city is beautiful. if I'll be asked to choose where to live, I would say "I don't know" :hmm:, one candidate would be Gouda because of the Gouda cheese.


----------



## Crow69 (Oct 10, 2017)

Do you have pictures of a snowy canal in small towns?


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leidschendam, South Holland*


Leidschendam, Zuid-Holland


Leidschendam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Voorburg, South Holland*


Voorburg, Zuid-Holland 


Voorburg, Zuid-Holland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such nice little towns! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Leidschendam and Voorburg look beautiful, great updates :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Always beautiful!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wedde, Groningen*


Wedde, Groningen


Wedde, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kats, Zeeland*


Kats, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellingwolde, Groningen*


Bellingwolde, Groningen


Bellingwolde, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kortgene, Zeeland*


Kortgene, Zeeland 


Kortgene, Zeeland 


Kortgene, Zeeland 


Kortgene, Zeeland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates, Hart! kay:

My favourites are #449/1 and #451/1 and 2!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marsum, Groningen*


Marsum, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fransum, Groningen*


Fransum, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhenen, Utrecht*


Rhenen, Utrecht 


Rhenen, Utrecht 


Rhenen, Utrecht


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oudeschans, Groningen*


Oudeschans, Groningen 


Oudeschans, Groningen 


Oudeschans, Groningen


Oudeschans, Groningen


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Such nice and cozy places! kay: Wonderful photos!


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great! Many of your pictures look a bit mysterious. I like the light and shadows. 
Those villages ending on -um in the North are exotic in a very nordic way anyway to me.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some wonderful little churches! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Kats, what a cool name.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garmerwolde, Groningen*

Garmerwolde, Groningen


Garmerwolde, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thesinge, Groningen*


Thesinge, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colijnsplaat, Zeeland*


Colijnsplaat, Zeeland


Colijnsplaat, Zeeland


Colijnsplaat, Zeeland


Colijnsplaat, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kantens, Groningen*


Kantens, Groningen


Kantens, Groningen


Kantens, Groningen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates, Hart, particularly from Kantens, Groningen! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hart van Zeeland said:


> Kantens, Groningen


The brick triangle construction left from the tower, is built to prevent the tower from falling?


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice shots, I like that red brick church with graveyards/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amerongen, Utrecht*


Amerongen, Utrecht 


Amerongen, Utrecht 


Amerongen, Utrecht 


Amerongen, Utrecht 


Amerongen, Utrecht


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noordbroek, Groningen*


Noordbroek, Groningen 


Noordbroek, Groningen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Beautiful Autumnal picture of church and graveyard! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I love that set from Amerongen, Hart, especially the sun-after-rain effect in the first one.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zandeweer, Groningen*


Zandeweer, Groningen 


Zandeweer, Groningen 


Zandeweer, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loppersum, Groningen*


Loppersum, Groningen 


Loppersum, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zeelandbrug, Zeeland*


Zeelandbrug, Zeeland 


Zeelandbrug, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westeremden, Groningen*


Westeremden, Groningen


Westeremden, Groningen


Westeremden, Groningen 


Westeremden, Groningen 


Westeremden, Groningen


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Brick architecture suits so well to your cities and villages


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ So cozy houses in Westeremden, I loved the landscape with personality and density enough to create urban panorama with a countrylife feeling at hand


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Hart, and I particularly love your pics from Westeremden, Groningen! :applause:

Places like this make me feel at home immediatly - so beautiful and cozy! kay: 



Hart van Zeeland said:


> Westeremden, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Willemstad, North Brabant*


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant 


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant 


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant 


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant 


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant 


Willemstad, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*


Goes, Zeeland


Goes, Zeeland


Goes (Manhuistuin), Zeeland


Goes (Sint Jacobstraat), Zeeland 


Goes (Pyntorenstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oldenzijl, Groningen*


Oldenzijl, Groningen


Oldenzijl, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uithuizermeeden, Groningen*


Uithuizermeeden, Groningen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful country, magnificent pics, Hart! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures!
Set 481 is a gem!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that set from Willemstad ... the townscape under that ever-changing sky.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice places! I'm really impressed with your passion of travelling from one place to another
to take photos. And I'm really pleased to see these pics....thanks for that.:applause:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool towns and cities, with distinct character.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

I love these Dutch towns. They all look so cozy and pedestrian friendly.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ I second that.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finsterwolde, Groningen*


Finsterwolde, Groningen 


Finsterwolde, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Middelstum, Groningen*


Middelstum, Groningen 


Middelstum, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ezinge, Groningen*


Ezinge, Groningen 


Ezinge, Groningen


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hart van Zeeland said:


> *Uithuizermeeden, Groningen*
> 
> 
> Uithuizermeeden, Groningen


Beautiful name. And what an a-typical church. What's the story behind this?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love this thread!  So many cozy places... kay:

And I love the atmosphere of this pic - could be from a mystery thriller
about a witch coven.  Beautiful pic!



Hart van Zeeland said:


> Ezinge, Groningen


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

My favorite too.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

^^

... and mine. Fabulous shot!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely cities, the architectural designs are largely Dutch....this is one great tour.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely photo update, every town and city is nice and neat.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Netherlands are amazing, really nice updates kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

This "village landscape" we seein your photographs are inspiring for anyone interested about human scale for urban planning - thanks for sharing


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow! all cities and towns are clean and beautiful.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool pics, neat buildings with nice locations.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely - like the unique character of the cities/towns.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scheemda, Groningen*


Scheemda, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Midwolda, Groningen*


Midwolda, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veerse Meer, Zeeland*


Veerse Meer, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beerta, Groningen*


Beerta, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Benonie said:


> Beautiful name. And what an a-typical church. What's the story behind this?


I found this link: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariakerk_(Uithuizermeeden) (in Dutch)


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice photo collection, I assume the tower on the last pic is the steeple of the church which detached.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great stuff kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Loved this landscape:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> Midwolda, Groningen


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Keep the Netherlands coming HvZ!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holwierde, Groningen*


Holwierde, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valkenburg, Limburg*


Valkenburg, Limburg 


Valkenburg, Limburg


Valkenburg, Limburg 


Valkenburg, Limburg 


P1050906 


P1050900


Valkenburg, Limburg 


P1050790 


P1050798 


P1050864 


P1050874


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zuidbroek, Groningen*


Zuidbroek, Groningen


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful winter light contrast in #516.3-6 from Valkenburg! Best wishes for 2018, Hart.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful! neat buildings and its surroundings.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very distinctive style of church. Like a barn store or granary. Minimal ornamentation and very restrained.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pics of Valkenburg kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coevorden, Drenthe*


Coevorden, Drenthe


Coevorden, Drenthe


Coevorden, Drenthe 


Coevorden, Drenthe 


Coevorden, Drenthe


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ommen, Overijssel*


Ommen, Overijssel


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics of Coevorden, Drenthe! :applause:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful photos of well maintained cities/towns including the buildings.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice, and I can see some buildings with truly a Dutch architecture.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice thread, all beautiful and well-maintained old buildings.


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

Amerongen, Utrecht 

^^Wonderful pictures ! Very interesting ! This I will take in the favorites


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely old architecture - the buildings are neat and well maintained.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful shots and a perfect place to live....peaceful and clean.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Middelharnis, South Holland*


Middelharnis, Zuid-Holland 


Middelharnis, Zuid-Holland 


Middelharnis, Zuid-Holland 


Middelharnis, Zuid-Holland 


Middelharnis, Zuid-Holland 


Middelharnis, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emmen, Drenthe*


Emmen, Drenthe


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ten Boer, Groningen*


Ten Boer, Groningen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely updates - I particularly like #532! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Middelharnis is beautiful. Makes me think of a favourite painting by Hobbema.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Look beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sommelsdijk, South Holland*


Sommelsdijk, Zuid-Holland


Sommelsdijk, Zuid-Holland 


Sommelsdijk, Zuid-Holland


Sommelsdijk, Zuid-Holland 


Sommelsdijk, Zuid-Holland


Sommelsdijk, Zuid-Holland 


Sommelsdijk, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oudelande, Zeeland*


Oudelande, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stad aan 't Haringvliet, South Holland*


Stad aan 't Haringvliet, Zuid-Holland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, Hart, especially love this one! kay:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> Haamstede, Zeeland


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great set again!


Hart van Zeeland said:


> Plompetoren, Zeeland


I suppose this is an old church tower?


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Guess that I said this before, and can say again: two most interesting characteristics about dutch towns and cities are the presence and past and future on same presente, and a vey good sense about scale - even taller buildings don't seem so oppressive as they look many times in other places, maybe because they don't create "forests of towers".


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

pretty update, the buildings are strongly built and they would last forever.


----------



## Adamgilcristt (Mar 22, 2018)

Netherlands is one of the most popular country around the world, known for beautiful destinations. People around the world come here to spend their vacations and enjoy the life.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kapelle, Zeeland*


Kapelle, Zeeland


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful country!! lovely architecture!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice pictures, my favorites are the impressive urban view of the bridge, and the lovely white wood house kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful, as usual!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhoon, South Holland*


Rhoon, Zuid-Holland 


Rhoon, Zuid-Holland 


Rhoon, Zuid-Holland 


Rhoon, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spijkenisse, South Holland*


Spijkenisse, Zuid-Holland 


Spijkenisse, Zuid-Holland 


Spijkenisse, Zuid-Holland 


Spijkenisse, Zuid-Holland


Spijkenisse, Zuid-Holland 


Spijkenisse, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ Great as always, and it must be said that Rotterdam is a central point of interest for many architects there (and other Countries) due to its fabulous projects transformed in real buildings and neighborhoods, now on many books we use for graduation and post graduation courses


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some _very _interesting buildings in Spijkenisse!

And oh, I love this... kay:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> Rhoon, Zuid-Holland


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful photos....lovely towns and cities.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Even by the consistently high standards of this thread, Woudrichem looks especially charming!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful shots and nice towns and cities specially Rotterdam.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Great architecture for old and new in Netherlands !!! Thank you for showing us your great pics !!!


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Benonie said:


> Great set again!
> 
> I suppose this is an old church tower?


Its an old church that was on the safe side of the ****, the entire village on the other side has disappeared into the oosterschelde around 1650.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photos of beautiful places. I like the old architecture and particularly like Rotterdam.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etten-Leur, North Brabant*


Etten-Leur, Noord-Brabant


Etten-Leur, Noord-Brabant 


Etten-Leur, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Franeker, Friesland*


Franeker, Friesland


Franeker, Friesland 


Franeker, Friesland 


Franeker, Friesland[/url/]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/23gPWmb]
Franeker, Friesland


Franeker, Friesland


Franeker, Friesland 


Franeker, Friesland


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorgeous architecture. kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

What a nice architectural harmony here, great shots :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harlingen, Friesland*


Harlingen, Friesland


Harlingen, Friesland 


Harlingen, Friesland 


Harlingen, Friesland


Harlingen, Friesland 


Harlingen, Friesland


Harlingen, Friesland 


Harlingen, Friesland 


Harlingen, Friesland 


Harlingen, Friesland 


Harlingen, Friesland


Harlingen, Friesland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a nice harbour! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ Some of these images look so perfect that could be confused with scale models, like those miniature towns in railway models (I collect some items in N Scale - 1:160) - everything seems perfectly fitted in its space, placed there by giant hands of the collector of miniature towns.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those tall ships in Harlingen harbour!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem, Gelderland*


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland


Arnhem, Gelderland 


Arnhem, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelre, North Brabant*


Castelre, Noord-Brabant 


Castelre, Noord-Brabant 


Castelre, Noord-Brabant


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Netherlands has such a strong and unique aesthetic.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! Harlingen is lovely for its architecture, the old fashion sailboats and the outdoor cafes.
Arnhem as well, for its mixed of old architecture, the countless outdoor cafes and that *medieval* tower gate.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updstes; well done :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Medieval walls and gates are among my favorite images


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

Netherlands as a whole is a beautiful country....so with its cities and towns..


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam (Nieuwendam), North Holland*


Amsterdam (Nieuwendam), Noord-Holland


Amsterdam (Nieuwendam), Noord-Holland


Amsterdam (Nieuwendam), Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sittard, Limburg*


Sittard, Limburg


Sittard, Limburg 


Sittard, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hooge Zwaluwe, North Brabant*


Hooge Zwaluwe, Noord-Brabant


Hooge Zwaluwe, Noord-Brabant


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam, North Holland*


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland 


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


Amsterdam, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drimmelen, North Brabant*


Drimmelen, Noord-Brabant


Drimmelen, Noord-Brabant 


Drimmelen, Noord-Brabant 


Drimmelen, Noord-Brabant 


Drimmelen, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely places!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great views of Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I do enjoy these variety of constructions in Amsterdam, keeping a traditional volumetry, and your registers of canals with shrubs and trees is very nice to see and rest our minds


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Some very idyllic impressions in #623, water and much vegetation, lovely to watch! kay:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice update, like those mid-rise modern buildings,,, the traditional houses are nicer too.


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful pics. Ams looks really vibrant and rejuvenated. It's so lively. however, I hace question as to small cities you also present. Do the they undergo the process of depopulation? Just sometimes they seem to be too quiet.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plateau van Doenrade, Limburg*


Limburgs Plateau 


Limburgs Plateau 


Limburgs Plateau


Limburgs Plateau 


Limburgs Plateau


Limburgs Plateau 


Limburgs Plateau


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful landscape and pics, Hart! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oosterland, Zeeland*


Oosterland, Zeeland 


Oosterland, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Molenschot, North Brabant*


Molenschot, Noord-Brabant


Molenschot, Noord-Brabant


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Drimmelin, in particular, looks very bucolic with the little river winding its way through.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ravenstein, North Brabant*


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant 


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant 


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant 


Ravenstein, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neerlangel, North Brabant*


Neerlangel, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kruiningen, Zeeland*


Kruiningen, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Demen, North Brabant*


Demen, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

The open and clean landscape (and cityscape) of The Netherlands always impress us


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Suburbanist said:


> @Haart van Zealand, do you have any good pic of the Felix Meritis Society in Amsterdam?


Beautiful building. Unfortunately I do not have any pictures of it.



marcobruls said:


> Scheveningen is just a district of The Hague, why under a different post and title?
> You dont chop up Rotterdam or Amsterdam in districts why The Hague?
> 
> Nice pictures though, i hope your stay was pleasant in the pearl by the north sea :C)


I had not realised that. I guess it has to do with its fame. Almost everyone outside The Hague says "we're going to Scheveningen". Unlike, for example, Delfshaven (in case of Rotterdam) or Nieuwendam (in case of Amsterdam). 

The Hague never bores. And as someone from Zealand, it is always nice to stay on the coast and smell the salty sea air. ;-)


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zeerijp, Groningen*


Zeerijp, Groningen


Zeerijp, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Landgoed Twickel, Overijssel*


Landgoed Twickel, Overijssel 


Landgoed Twickel, Overijssel 


Landgoed Twickel, Overijssel 


Landgoed Twickel, Overijssel 


Landgoed Twickel, Overijssel


Landgoed Twickel, Overijssel


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many nice, cozy places, Hart! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen, Groningen*


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen 


Groningen. Groningen


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb! :applause:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eenum, Groningen*


Eenum, Groningen


Eenum, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leermens, Groningen*


P1100830 


Leermens, Groningen 


Leermens, Groningen 


Leermens, Groningen 


Leermens, Groningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'t Zandt, Groningen*


't Zandt, Groningen 


't Zandt, Groningen 


't Zandt, Groningen


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely shots of Groningen. But I like the ones of Landgoed Twickel, Overijssel
best.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice photos of beautiful places.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer, Overijssel*


Deventer, Overijssel 


Deventer, Overijssel


Deventer, Overijssel 


Deventer, Overijssel 


Deventer, Overijssel 


Deventer, Overijssel 


Deventer, Overijssel


Deventer, Overijssel 


Deventer, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nieuwegein, Utrecht*


Nieuwegein, Utrecht 


Nieuwegein, Utrecht 


Nieuwegein, Utrecht


Nieuwegein, Utrecht 


Nieuwegein, Utrecht 


Nieuwegein, Utrecht 


Nieuwegein, Utrecht


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breda, North Brabant*


Breda, Noord-Brabant 


Breda, Noord-Brabant


Breda, Noord-Brabant 


Breda, Noord-Brabant 


Breda, Noord-Brabant 


Breda, Noord-Brabant


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your pics always are a great joy for me, Hart!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

https://flic.kr/p/2aULb5e - why all the uk flags? just a 'british' pub?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful country and photos!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting to see the photos of Groningen. My son was due to attend the university there to study for an MA - but due to uncertainty over BREXIT -the funding for British students was withdrawn.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

@Hart van Zeeland
Great update!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wonderful cities - Gronengen is vibrant with nice shops, cafes and huge cathedral, so with Verijssel 
which has almost have the same character.
I like the contemporary architecture of Utrecht and so with Breda which also has a vibrant atmospshere like the rest 
and yes, reminds me of the famous cheese.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoornaar, South Holland*


Hoornaar, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oud-Zuilen, Utrecht*


Oud-Zuilen, Utrecht 


Oud-Zuilen, Utrecht 


Oud-Zuilen, Utrecht


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leerdam, South Holland*


Leerdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asperen, Gelderland*


Asperen, Gelderland 


Asperen, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acquoy, Gelderland*


Acquoy, Gelderland 


Acquoy, Gelderland 


Acquoy, Gelderland 


Acquoy, Gelderland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful country and pics, Hart! :applause:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhenoy, Gelderland*


Rhenoy, Gelderland 


Rhenoy, Gelderland 


Rhenoy, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gellicum, Gelderland*


Gellicum, Gelderland


Gellicum, Gelderland 


Gellicum, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rumpt, Gelderland*


Rumpt, Gelderland


Rumpt, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beesd, Gelderland*


Beesd, Gelderland 


Beesd, Gelderland 


Beesd, Gelderland


Beesd, Gelderland


Beesd, Gelderland


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such lovely, gentle, pastoral scenes.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

No country does small town- and waterscapes better! But that massive church tower in Acquoy is definitely on the tilt!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely updates, many cozy places, Hart! kay:
Beautiful, idyllic water landscape:


Hart van Zeeland said:


> Rumpt, Gelderland


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful architecture in harmony with nature. Beautiful!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I love Netherlands, so quaint and chilled. I can also understand bits of Dutch which helps. Stunning pics mate :colgate:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of wonderful places.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vreeland, Utrecht*


Vreeland, Utrecht 


Vreeland, Utrecht 


Vreeland, Utrecht 


Vreeland, Utrecht 


Vreeland, Utrecht


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So many great shots and places, Hart - only one of many favourites kay:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nederhorst den Berg, North Holland*


Nederhorst den Berg, Noord-Holland 


Nederhorst den Berg, Noord-Holland 


Nederhorst den Berg, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brakel, Gelderland*


Brakel, Gelderland


Brakel, Gelderland 


Brakel, Gelderland 


Brakel, Gelderland 


Brakel, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorinchem, South Holland*


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland 


Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gulpen, Limburg*


Gulpen, Limburg


Gulpen, Limburg 


Gulpen, Limburg 


Gulpen, Limburg


Gulpen, Limburg


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dreamlike, this tower and the green pond... I love it! kay:
You have created a picture full of mystic...


Hart van Zeeland said:


> Brakel, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vught, North Brabant*


Vught, Noord-Brabant 


Vught, Noord-Brabant


Vught, Noord-Brabant 


Vught, Noord-Brabant 


Vught, Noord-Brabant


Vught, Noord-Brabant 


Vught, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loenen a/d Vecht, Utrecht*


Loenen, Utrecht 


Loenen, Utrecht


Loenen, Utrecht 


Loenen, Utrecht 


Loenen, Utrecht 


Loenen, Utrecht 


Loenen, Utrecht


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nijenrode Castle, Utrecht*


Kasteel Nijenrode, Utrecht


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Graveland, North Holland*


's-Graveland, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limbricht, Limburg*


Limbricht, Limburg 


Limbricht, Limburg


Limbricht, Limburg 


Limbricht, Limburg 


Limbricht, Limburg 


Limbricht, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland 


Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant*


's-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant


's-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant 


's-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Didn't know that the Netherlands have so many great places and buildings.
Thank you for showing, Hart! 
This pic gives me a thrill: Great light in front of a thunderstormy sky here in Rotterdam. kay:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> Rotterdam, Zuid-Holland


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! I can live any of these cities, towns or villages but my no. 1 is Rotterdam.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Holland :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Just beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love this country!


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

yansa said:


> Didn't know that the Netherlands have so many great places and buildings.
> Thank you for showing, Hart!
> This pic gives me a thrill: Great light in front of a thunderstormy sky here in Rotterdam. kay:


This tower is really nice, I'm happy to have worked there for 1 year a few floors below the top


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

#771.1 is a beautiful shot.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Kubushuizen in Helmond as well? I never knew about those!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Holland :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update!
What a beautiful places!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









*Gulpen, Limburg*









*Nederhorst den Berg, North Holland*









*'s-Graveland, North Holland*









*'s-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant*









*Helmond Castle, North Brabant*









*Oosterwijtwerd, Groningen*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely photo tour, I love the uniqueness through its buildings and of course, the canals.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geertruidenberg, North Brabant*









*Gapinge, Zeeland*









*Groningen, Groningen*









*Loenen a/d Vecht, Utrecht*









*Galder, North Brabant*









*Maurick Castle, North Brabant*









*Veere, Zeeland*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'t Zandt, Groningen*









*Oud-Zuilen, Utrecht*









*Brakel, Gelderland*









*Groningen, Groningen*









*Zeerijp, Groningen*









*Dordrecht, South Holland*









*Den Hout, North Brabant*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wirdum, Groningen*









*Vreeland, Utrecht*









*Middelburg, Zeeland*









*Veere, Zeeland*









*Vrouwenpolder, Zeeland*









*Groningen, Groningen*









*Oosterwijtwerd, Groningen*









*Eenum, Groningen*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some lovely pastoral scenes.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of quaint places.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice! I love those residential houses with characters.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to stay here for some time! kay:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> *Oosterwijtwerd, Groningen*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limbricht Castle, Limburg*









*Vught, North Brabant*









*'t Zandt, Groningen*









*Helmond, North Brabant*









*Loenen a/d Vecht, Utrecht*









*Hoogelande (Grijpskerke), Zeeland*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Such exciting modern architecture, and a superb shot! kay:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> *Helmond, North Brabant*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gulpen, Limburg*









*Veere, Zeeland*









*'s Gravenmoer, North Brabant*









*Sint-Catharinadal (Oosterhout), North Brabant*









*Geleenbeekdal (Sweikhuizen), Limburg*









*Bouvigne Castle, North Brabant*









*Sittard, Limburg*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Simply beautiful, Hart! Great sceneries! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful, as always!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again indeed :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wouw, North Brabant*









*Brabantse Wal (Huijbergen), North Brabant*









*Sweikhuizen, Limburg*









*Terborg Castle, Limburg*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice; keep them coming


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

As always, a joy to visit! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep them coming; are really great...


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful! I like the light and shadows and the reflections as well.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drimmelen, North Brabant*









*Plateau van Doenrade, Limburg*









*Hooge Zwaluwe, North Brabant*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the very 'domestic' nature of the scenery here.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a cozy small street in Drimmelen, Hart!
Such a warm atmosphere...


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful, like the slow paced and relax atmosphere.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem, Gelderland*









*Borger, Drenthe*









*Etten-Leur, North Brabant*









*Rolde, Drenthe*









*Willemstad, North Brabant*


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely quay!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doornenburg Castle, Gelderland*









*Gendt, Gelderland*









*Lunsveen, Drenthe*









*Onstwedde, Groningen*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Holland/Netherlands :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stadskanaal, Groningen*









*Persingen, Gelderland*









*Beek, Gelderland*









*Oudenbosch, North Brabant*









*Assen, Drenthe*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maastricht, Limburg*









*Aardenburg, Zeeland*









*Orvelte, Drenthe*









*Zevenbergen, North Brabant*









*Vaals, Limburg*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Always a great joy to see your pics, Hart! :applause:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vledder, Drenthe*









*Almelo, Overijssel*









*Vaals, Limburg*









*Holtingerveld, Drenthe*









*Maastricht, Limburg*









*Wapserveen, Drenthe*









*Dolmen D53, Darp, Drenthe*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Willemstad, North Brabant*









*Dwingelderveld, Drenthe*









*Sas van Gent, Zeeland*









*Ruinen, Drenthe*









*Ooij, Gelderland*









*Rijssen, Overijssel*









*Diever, Drenthe*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates, Hart! :applause: Love the dolmen!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice update. 
I found the Dolmen very interesting. I looked for some more images on Google. Great!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful, harmoniously-composed scenes!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I visited your updates since may, 2019, and enjoyed everything: your compositions of landscape and architecture in particular, they are great. Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zierikzee, Zeeland*









*Oisterwijk, North Brabant*









*Havelte, Drenthe*









*Noordgouwe, Zeeland*









*Haaren, North Brabant*









*Rolde, Drenthe*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wijchen Castle (GD)*









*Driewegen (ZL)*









*Doesburg (GD)*









*Hoedekenskerke (ZL)*









*Baarland (ZL)*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oost-Soutburg (ZL)*









*Woerden (UT)*









*Sint Annaland (ZL)*









*Heenvliet (ZH)*









*Roosendaal (NB)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely set. Glad to see you posting again, Hart.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more, if it possible


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neerloon (NB)*









*Borggraaf Castle (LB)*









*Heesbeen (NB)*









*Wijk en Aalburg (NB)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venlo (LB)*









*Giersbergen (NB)*









*Horssen (GD)*









*Stevensweert (LB)*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grave (NB)*









*Bergharen (GD)*









*Tongelaar Castle (NB)*









*Goes (ZL)*









*Utrecht (UT)*









*Heerlen (LB)*


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates indeed


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Het Geudje Castle (LB)*










*Heusden (NB)*










*Loonse en Drunense Duinen (NB)*










*Engelen (NB)*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*IJzendijke (ZL)*








*Gronsveld (LB)*


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Anything from the low lands. I love...everything.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Netherlands / Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noorbeek (LB)*








*Neeritter (LB)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo update


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wijk aan Zee (NH)*








*Wessem (LB)*








*Loon op Zand (NB)*


----------

